# Canon 1Dx (including II) and Wireless File Transmitters WFT-E6B and WFT-E8B



## mikenott (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a 1Dx and have a 1DXii on pre-order and was prompted to think about wireless file transfer as a means to do some real time review on larger screens in the field. Then it got confusing!

*I am really struggling to find out what the differences are between the E6B and the E8B* (and what does the "B" stand for?). In particular:

1. Are they interchangeable between the 1Dx and 1Dxii? So far I have been told by Canon dealers that they are, and are not, interchangeable between those camera bodies.

2. Are there any significant technical differences between the E6 and E8 other than 1) above? 

Searched this forum and google with no success. Canon UK don't know and their website information is *cough cough* "sparse" to say the least.

Have also tried a 3rd party wireless transmitter but decided I want to go the Canon route. 

Thanks for reading

Michael.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 8, 2016)

Both work with either body -major difference is the newer "8" model uses the newer wifi AC protocol / frequency and thus is faster. 
YouTube video from Canon USA briefly mentions this accessory.


----------



## LDS (Feb 8, 2016)

mikenott said:


> (and what does the "B" stand for?).
> 
> 1. Are they interchangeable between the 1Dx and 1Dxii?
> 2. Are there any significant technical differences between the E6 and E8



The letter AFAIK stands for the different models for different regions where WiFi standards and rules may be slightly different - i.e. usable frequencies (channels)

1. Only Canon knows. I guess the manual of the E8 should tell it. And the manual of the 1DX II should tell if it can use the previous one

2. Canon added the faster ac WiFi standard (how fast it really is only tests will tell) and FTPS (FTP with SSL/TLS encryption for secure transfers). IIRC in was no available in the previous mode. There are other improvement in remote control of the camera.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 8, 2016)

Have a look at the Camranger Wlfi dongle, i have been in touch with them and they will be doing a firmware update for the 1Dxll


----------



## mikenott (Feb 8, 2016)

Intuitively, I would expect the E6 and E8 to be interchangeable albeit with better speeds and software on teh E*. But I had an email reply from Canon saying E6 = 1Dx only and E8 = 1DxII only (but read on.....)

" Thank you for your request and for contacting Canon. In response to your enquiry regarding the Canon WFT-E8 and the WFT-E6 and wanting to know the difference between the two. 

Upon carefully investigating into your request we have found that the WFT-E8 is only compatible with the EOS 1D X mrk ii. 

Should you wish to look further into both of these products, below we have attached the links of the specifications. 
Canon WFT-E6
Canon WFT-E8
Below you will find the manual of the products. 
The WFT-E6 is design for specific cameras.
Wireless file transmitter WFT-E6
We are unable to provide you with the manual as we cannot locate the manual anywhere. We apologies in advance. "

*BUT, I then went to the official 1DxII brochure* https://www.canon.co.nz/1D-X-Mark-II/download/EOS-1D-X-markII-Tech-Sheet.pdf, *where under Accessories on the last page it lists BOTH the E8 and E6 as being compatible wireless transmitters : : :
*

Confused? I am!!

Will try and get more clarification. Any input welcome.

Or maybe just give up and go to Camranger?

Michael.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2016)

I would take emails from Canon service reps with a grain of salt. I've run across some that seemed unable to spell 'Canon'. 

Why not just order the WFT-E8, and if it doesn't work with both cameras then return it?


----------



## mikenott (Feb 8, 2016)

Canon confirmed back that Crapking's response was correct. They are mutually exchangeable. E8 has more advanced ac WiFi and other software mods.

Why not buy? E8 not out till May and some good deals on secondhand E6's around at the moment.

Thanks

Michael.


----------

